# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΦΟΒΟΣ - "ΤΡΕΛΑ" ΓΙΑ hiv

## Christi21

Καλησπέρα σας. Εδώ και 10 μήνες περίπου βιώνω μία κατάσταση τρέλας!
Έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου ότι έχω Hiv. Και να σας εξηγήσω γιατί η τόση εμμονή. Πριν 10 μήνες έγινε κάτι με κάποιον που δεν ήξερα καλά, αλλά ήξερα ότι έχει πάρα πολλές εμπειρίες και γενικά ήταν λίγο περίεργος τύπος. Δεν ολοκληρώσαμε αλλά εγώ έκανα σε αυτόν στοματικό έρωτα (χωρίς προφύλαξη) και τα σπερματικά του υγρά ήρθαν στη στοματική κοιλότητα. Συγνώμη για την περιγραφή αλλά είμαι σε μία κατάσταση σοκ αυτή τη στιγμή! Αυτό ήταν! Την επόμενη μέρα, μη όντας συνηθισμένη σε περιπτύξεις με αγνώστους, έψαξα στο google και βρήκα τι μπορεί να κολλήσει κανείς με αυτό τον τρόπο. Αμέσως φρίκαρα και πήρα τηλέφωνο στη γραμμή ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης που σχετίζεται με αυτή τη νόσο για διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις. Η κοπέλα που μου απάντησε με ρώτησε αν είχε το στόμα μου κάποια ανοιχτή πληγή ή ουλίτιδα και εγώ απάντησα πως δεν πρέπει να είχα! (ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΛΗΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ?). Αυτή μου είπε πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μεταφερθεί αν δεν έρθει σε επαφή με το αίμα και ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχώ. Αμέσως ηρέμησα αλλά στην πορεία το εξέλιξα το θέμα και άρχισα να ξαναψάχνω. Στο ίντερνετ υπήρχε σαν τρόπος μετάδοσης αυτό που έκανα και μόνο που το έβλεπα μου κοβόταν τα πόδια! Άρχισα να το επαναφέρω στο μυαλό μου με αποτέλεσμα να είμαι σε διαρκή πανικό, άγχος, ένιωθα ότι έκανα το μεγαλύτερο λάθος της ζωής μου, υπέφερα στη σκέψη ότι μπορεί να κατέστρεφα τη ζωή μου και τη ζωή των ατόμων που αγαπώ και γενικά ένα μαύρο χάλι. Έτσι πήρα άλλες 2 φορές τηλέφωνο στην γραμμή υποστήριξης και μου είπαν δύο διαφορετικές κοπέλες αυτή τη φορά ότι ΟΧΙ δεν υπάρχει κάποια περίπτωση να έχεις κολλήσει και ότι για να υπάρχει πιθανότητα πρέπει η ποσότητα αίματος στο στόμα να ειναι "σαν να έχεις κάνει εξαγωγή δοντιού πριν 10 λεπτά", όπως μου είπε μάλιστα η μία εξ αυτών. Κάτι που θα καταλάβαινα αν είχα. άρχισα να το ξεπερνάω σιγά σιγά αλλά τσουπ μια ίωση, τσουπ μια αδιαθεσία ήταν αρκετοί λόγοι για να το επαναφέρω! Όταν σας λεω να το επαναφέρω, μιλάω για μία κατάσταση τρομακτική, σαν να με πνίγει όλο το δωμάτιο, να νιώθω ότι είμαι στο χείλος του γκρεμού και ότι θα καταστρέψω τα πάντα. Χτες μάτωσαν τα ούλα μου και απ'ότι φαίνεται πρέπει να ναι αρχή ουλίτιδας. Αυτό το έχω ξαναπάθει το φετινό καλοκαίρι! Μπήκα φυσικά στο ίντερνετ , σύμπτωμα aids. Αυτό ήταν. Πάλι βιώνω την κρισάρα μου και ξέρω ότι αυτή τη φορά δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να το διαχειριστώ! Νιώθω ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο, ότι θέλω να πεθάνω και να μην σκέφτομαι τίποτα. Ξέρω ότι γίνομαι παράλογη και όταν συζητάω με τις φίλες μου το συγκεκριμένω θέμα καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να αναλώνομαι τόσο πολύ σε κάτι τέτοιο και γελάω αλήθεια μαζί μου αλλά όταν είμαι μόνη μου δεν μπορώ να το κοντολάρω. Ναι λέω "δεν είναι τίποτα, σου είπαν 3 άτομα που ασχολούνται με αυτό το θέμα να μην ανησυχείς, αν έπρεπε να ανησυχήσεις θα σου το έλεγαν" και το αν αυτά τα λόγια θα δουλέψουν εξαρτάται από τη μέρα. Τις προάλλες πήγα για την ετήσια επίσκεψη στο γυναικολόγο και ευτυχώς ήταν όλα καλά.'Ετσι βρήκα την ευκαιρία και τον ρώτησα αν πρέπει να κάνω εξετάσεις για σμν, του είπα ότι οι ολοκληρωμένες μου σχέσεις ήταν πάντα με προφυλακτικό και μετά τον ρώτησα αν μέσω του στοματικού έρωτα μεταδίδονται τα σμν και απλά μου είπε ένα "όχι,όχι,όχι". Πάλι ηρέμησα αλλά μέσω της έρευνας στο ίντερνετ έχω αρχίσει να αμφιβάλλω για το αν είχε δίκιο. Επίσης να πω κάπου εδώ ότι ήμουν σε μία μεγάλη σχέση μέχρι πέρυσι και αυτό που συνέβη με τον άγνωστο είναι η πρώτη εμπειρία που έχω με κάποιον που όντως δεν ξέρω, και ίσως επειδή ήταν λίγο τραυματικό για μένα και ίσως ένιωσα λίγο "βρώμικη", να το ανήγαγα έτσι στο μυαλό μου. Σκέψεις του τύπου: "α είναι άγνωστος και περίεργο τυπάκι, άρα σίγουρα έχει κάτι γιατί έχει πάει με πολλές και κινδυνεύω από αυτόν" ενώ αυτό ξέρω πως δεν ισχύει και πως όταν είμαι στα καλά μου δεν έχω τέτοιες απόψεις! Αλλάζω σαν άνθρωπος όταν τα σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά, πως να σας το πω, μου κατατρώει όλη την ψυχή! Τεστ θέλω να κάνω αλλά κάτι με σταματάει. Φοβάμαι και την μία πιθανότητα στις τόσες, να βγει θετικό. Αν βγει θετικό τι θα γίνει; Τι θα κάνω; Θα πέσω στο πρώτο αυτοκίνητο που θα δω! Πως θα το πω στους γονείς μου, πώς θα ξανακάνω σχέση, πως θα συνεχίσω τη ζωή μου; Γιατί ένα λαθος να μου καταστρέψει τη ζωή; Σας τα λέω και βουρκώνω, κατανοώ ότι δεν είμαι καλά, κατανοώ ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ζουν με αυτό και είναι καλά και συνεχίζουν τη ζωή τους και την αγαπάνε πιο πολύ από όλους μας πλέον γιατί καταλαβαίνουν πόσο σημαντική είναι, αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω! Είμαι σε ένα τελμα, σε ένα βούρκο, νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι, γίνομαι υστερική και σιχαίνομαι τον εαυτό μου, θέλω να κάνω τις εξετάσεις αλλά φοβάμαι, φοβάμαι γιατί είμαι δειλή, ένα ανθρωπακι και δεν ξέρω απο που να κρατηθώ. Τι να κάνω πείτε μου, δεν το αντέχω αλλό. Αυτή η εμμονή μου χει καταστρέψει τις καλύτερες στιγμές, μερικές φορεές φοβάμαι ότι θα μείνω μόνη μου για πάντα και ότι θα τα χάσω όλα. Όταν είμαι σε αυτές τις κακές μου στιγμές αλήθεια φοβάμαι να μείνω μόνη μου στο σπίτι. Φοβάμαι ότι θα μπω στο ίντερνετ και θα διαβάσω λίγο ακόμα για να ανατροφοδοτήσω τις σκέψεις μου, θα ξαναπάθω κατάθλιψη και φοβάμαι ότι θα κάνω καμία τρέλα. Όταν πάλι νιώθω υγιής και δεν κάνω άσχημες σκέψεις είμαι πολύ νορμάλ άνθρωπος. Γενικά είμαι άνθρωπος πολύ αισιόδοξος, πάντα χαμογελαστός, πάντα θα δω το καλό κάπου. Το γιατί και το πως έχω κολλήσει σε αυτό το πράγμα δεν το ξέρω καιούτε μπορώ να το εξηγήσω. Ίσως είναι σύμπτωμα κατάθλιψης μιας και η χρονιά μου πριν γίνει αυτό και αφού έγινε δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη. Δεν ξέρω αλήθεια. Έχω κουραστεί και έχω κουράσει. Τα έγραψα εδώ και ηρέμησα κάπως, ξέρω ότι θα μου επανέλθουν οι θετικές σκέψεις και θα το ξεχάσω αλλά ξέρω πως μετά θα γίνει κάτι και θα μου το θυμίσει και ξέρω πως πρέπει να βάλω ένα τέλος σε αυτό το πράγμα. Να πάω σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο, να κάνω το τεστ, να συνεχίσω τη ζωή μου. Στον ψυχολόγο πιστεύω μπορώ να πάω, αλλά να κάνω το τεστ αλήθεια τρέμω αν και ξέρω πως λέω βλακείες και πως ακόμα κι αν έχω κάτι αν διαγνωστεί τώρα μπορεί να διαχειριστεί πιο εύκολα από το αν το αφήσω. Οπότε , αυτά . Δεν κατέληξα πάλι κάπου, πιστεύω πως έχω κατάθλιψη και πως εξαιτίας αυτού του γεγονότος που ήταν πολύ "έξω" από μένα μου χει δημιουργηθεί αυτή η ανασφάλεια η οποία έχει εξελιχθεί σε πραγματική υποχονδρίαση, μιας που πλέον τρέμω και το αν κάποιος βήξει δίπλα μου. Αν έχετε κάποια ιδέα ή έστω έναν καλό λόγο υποστήριξης, θα το εκτιμούσα. Ήδη το ότι τα έγραψα με εκτόνωσε πολυ. Καλή συνέχεια στις ζωές σας και να είστε καλά! Να είμαστε όλοι καλά!

----------


## ckar95

> Καλησπέρα σας. Εδώ και 10 μήνες περίπου βιώνω μία κατάσταση τρέλας!
> Έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου ότι έχω Hiv. Και να σας εξηγήσω γιατί η τόση εμμονή. Πριν 10 μήνες έγινε κάτι με κάποιον που δεν ήξερα καλά, αλλά ήξερα ότι έχει πάρα πολλές εμπειρίες και γενικά ήταν λίγο περίεργος τύπος. Δεν ολοκληρώσαμε αλλά εγώ έκανα σε αυτόν στοματικό έρωτα (χωρίς προφύλαξη) και τα σπερματικά του υγρά ήρθαν στη στοματική κοιλότητα. Συγνώμη για την περιγραφή αλλά είμαι σε μία κατάσταση σοκ αυτή τη στιγμή! Αυτό ήταν! Την επόμενη μέρα, μη όντας συνηθισμένη σε περιπτύξεις με αγνώστους, έψαξα στο google και βρήκα τι μπορεί να κολλήσει κανείς με αυτό τον τρόπο. Αμέσως φρίκαρα και πήρα τηλέφωνο στη γραμμή ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης που σχετίζεται με αυτή τη νόσο για διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις. Η κοπέλα που μου απάντησε με ρώτησε αν είχε το στόμα μου κάποια ανοιχτή πληγή ή ουλίτιδα και εγώ απάντησα πως δεν πρέπει να είχα! (ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΛΗΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ?). Αυτή μου είπε πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο να μεταφερθεί αν δεν έρθει σε επαφή με το αίμα και ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχώ. Αμέσως ηρέμησα αλλά στην πορεία το εξέλιξα το θέμα και άρχισα να ξαναψάχνω. Στο ίντερνετ υπήρχε σαν τρόπος μετάδοσης αυτό που έκανα και μόνο που το έβλεπα μου κοβόταν τα πόδια! Άρχισα να το επαναφέρω στο μυαλό μου με αποτέλεσμα να είμαι σε διαρκή πανικό, άγχος, ένιωθα ότι έκανα το μεγαλύτερο λάθος της ζωής μου, υπέφερα στη σκέψη ότι μπορεί να κατέστρεφα τη ζωή μου και τη ζωή των ατόμων που αγαπώ και γενικά ένα μαύρο χάλι. Έτσι πήρα άλλες 2 φορές τηλέφωνο στην γραμμή υποστήριξης και μου είπαν δύο διαφορετικές κοπέλες αυτή τη φορά ότι ΟΧΙ δεν υπάρχει κάποια περίπτωση να έχεις κολλήσει και ότι για να υπάρχει πιθανότητα πρέπει η ποσότητα αίματος στο στόμα να ειναι "σαν να έχεις κάνει εξαγωγή δοντιού πριν 10 λεπτά", όπως μου είπε μάλιστα η μία εξ αυτών. Κάτι που θα καταλάβαινα αν είχα. άρχισα να το ξεπερνάω σιγά σιγά αλλά τσουπ μια ίωση, τσουπ μια αδιαθεσία ήταν αρκετοί λόγοι για να το επαναφέρω! Όταν σας λεω να το επαναφέρω, μιλάω για μία κατάσταση τρομακτική, σαν να με πνίγει όλο το δωμάτιο, να νιώθω ότι είμαι στο χείλος του γκρεμού και ότι θα καταστρέψω τα πάντα. Χτες μάτωσαν τα ούλα μου και απ'ότι φαίνεται πρέπει να ναι αρχή ουλίτιδας. Αυτό το έχω ξαναπάθει το φετινό καλοκαίρι! Μπήκα φυσικά στο ίντερνετ , σύμπτωμα aids. Αυτό ήταν. Πάλι βιώνω την κρισάρα μου και ξέρω ότι αυτή τη φορά δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να το διαχειριστώ! Νιώθω ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο, ότι θέλω να πεθάνω και να μην σκέφτομαι τίποτα. Ξέρω ότι γίνομαι παράλογη και όταν συζητάω με τις φίλες μου το συγκεκριμένω θέμα καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να αναλώνομαι τόσο πολύ σε κάτι τέτοιο και γελάω αλήθεια μαζί μου αλλά όταν είμαι μόνη μου δεν μπορώ να το κοντολάρω. Ναι λέω "δεν είναι τίποτα, σου είπαν 3 άτομα που ασχολούνται με αυτό το θέμα να μην ανησυχείς, αν έπρεπε να ανησυχήσεις θα σου το έλεγαν" και το αν αυτά τα λόγια θα δουλέψουν εξαρτάται από τη μέρα. Τις προάλλες πήγα για την ετήσια επίσκεψη στο γυναικολόγο και ευτυχώς ήταν όλα καλά.'Ετσι βρήκα την ευκαιρία και τον ρώτησα αν πρέπει να κάνω εξετάσεις για σμν, του είπα ότι οι ολοκληρωμένες μου σχέσεις ήταν πάντα με προφυλακτικό και μετά τον ρώτησα αν μέσω του στοματικού έρωτα μεταδίδονται τα σμν και απλά μου είπε ένα "όχι,όχι,όχι". Πάλι ηρέμησα αλλά μέσω της έρευνας στο ίντερνετ έχω αρχίσει να αμφιβάλλω για το αν είχε δίκιο. Επίσης να πω κάπου εδώ ότι ήμουν σε μία μεγάλη σχέση μέχρι πέρυσι και αυτό που συνέβη με τον άγνωστο είναι η πρώτη εμπειρία που έχω με κάποιον που όντως δεν ξέρω, και ίσως επειδή ήταν λίγο τραυματικό για μένα και ίσως ένιωσα λίγο "βρώμικη", να το ανήγαγα έτσι στο μυαλό μου. Σκέψεις του τύπου: "α είναι άγνωστος και περίεργο τυπάκι, άρα σίγουρα έχει κάτι γιατί έχει πάει με πολλές και κινδυνεύω από αυτόν" ενώ αυτό ξέρω πως δεν ισχύει και πως όταν είμαι στα καλά μου δεν έχω τέτοιες απόψεις! Αλλάζω σαν άνθρωπος όταν τα σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά, πως να σας το πω, μου κατατρώει όλη την ψυχή! Τεστ θέλω να κάνω αλλά κάτι με σταματάει. Φοβάμαι και την μία πιθανότητα στις τόσες, να βγει θετικό. Αν βγει θετικό τι θα γίνει; Τι θα κάνω; Θα πέσω στο πρώτο αυτοκίνητο που θα δω! Πως θα το πω στους γονείς μου, πώς θα ξανακάνω σχέση, πως θα συνεχίσω τη ζωή μου; Γιατί ένα λαθος να μου καταστρέψει τη ζωή; Σας τα λέω και βουρκώνω, κατανοώ ότι δεν είμαι καλά, κατανοώ ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ζουν με αυτό και είναι καλά και συνεχίζουν τη ζωή τους και την αγαπάνε πιο πολύ από όλους μας πλέον γιατί καταλαβαίνουν πόσο σημαντική είναι, αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω! Είμαι σε ένα τελμα, σε ένα βούρκο, νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι, γίνομαι υστερική και σιχαίνομαι τον εαυτό μου, θέλω να κάνω τις εξετάσεις αλλά φοβάμαι, φοβάμαι γιατί είμαι δειλή, ένα ανθρωπακι και δεν ξέρω απο που να κρατηθώ. Τι να κάνω πείτε μου, δεν το αντέχω αλλό. Αυτή η εμμονή μου χει καταστρέψει τις καλύτερες στιγμές, μερικές φορεές φοβάμαι ότι θα μείνω μόνη μου για πάντα και ότι θα τα χάσω όλα. Όταν είμαι σε αυτές τις κακές μου στιγμές αλήθεια φοβάμαι να μείνω μόνη μου στο σπίτι. Φοβάμαι ότι θα μπω στο ίντερνετ και θα διαβάσω λίγο ακόμα για να ανατροφοδοτήσω τις σκέψεις μου, θα ξαναπάθω κατάθλιψη και φοβάμαι ότι θα κάνω καμία τρέλα. Όταν πάλι νιώθω υγιής και δεν κάνω άσχημες σκέψεις είμαι πολύ νορμάλ άνθρωπος. Γενικά είμαι άνθρωπος πολύ αισιόδοξος, πάντα χαμογελαστός, πάντα θα δω το καλό κάπου. Το γιατί και το πως έχω κολλήσει σε αυτό το πράγμα δεν το ξέρω καιούτε μπορώ να το εξηγήσω. Ίσως είναι σύμπτωμα κατάθλιψης μιας και η χρονιά μου πριν γίνει αυτό και αφού έγινε δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη. Δεν ξέρω αλήθεια. Έχω κουραστεί και έχω κουράσει. Τα έγραψα εδώ και ηρέμησα κάπως, ξέρω ότι θα μου επανέλθουν οι θετικές σκέψεις και θα το ξεχάσω αλλά ξέρω πως μετά θα γίνει κάτι και θα μου το θυμίσει και ξέρω πως πρέπει να βάλω ένα τέλος σε αυτό το πράγμα. Να πάω σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο, να κάνω το τεστ, να συνεχίσω τη ζωή μου. Στον ψυχολόγο πιστεύω μπορώ να πάω, αλλά να κάνω το τεστ αλήθεια τρέμω αν και ξέρω πως λέω βλακείες και πως ακόμα κι αν έχω κάτι αν διαγνωστεί τώρα μπορεί να διαχειριστεί πιο εύκολα από το αν το αφήσω. Οπότε , αυτά . Δεν κατέληξα πάλι κάπου, πιστεύω πως έχω κατάθλιψη και πως εξαιτίας αυτού του γεγονότος που ήταν πολύ "έξω" από μένα μου χει δημιουργηθεί αυτή η ανασφάλεια η οποία έχει εξελιχθεί σε πραγματική υποχονδρίαση, μιας που πλέον τρέμω και το αν κάποιος βήξει δίπλα μου. Αν έχετε κάποια ιδέα ή έστω έναν καλό λόγο υποστήριξης, θα το εκτιμούσα. Ήδη το ότι τα έγραψα με εκτόνωσε πολυ. Καλή συνέχεια στις ζωές σας και να είστε καλά! Να είμαστε όλοι καλά!


Καλημέρα,
Καλώς ήρθες στο κλαμπ των αρρωστοφοβικών :P Μόλις πυροδότησες έναν φαύλο κύκλο, αφού σου κόλλησε μια ιδέα και μετά άρχισες να αγχώνεσαι και να το σκέφτεσαι, μετά ήρθε και η ίωση και σε αποτελείωσε...
Πρώτα απ όλα το AIDS δεν κολλάει με αυτό τον τρόπο, και αν είχες κάποια πληγή στο στόμα ή ουλίτιδα θα το ήξερες (που και πάλι είναι δύσκολο να εισέλθει ο ιός από εκεί). Δεύτερον, έτσι, μόνο για να σου φύγει η ιδέα θα μπορούσες να κάνεις το τεστ που ανιχνεύει είτε τα αντισώματα, είτε τον ίδιο τον ιό. Τρίτον, ακόμη και να είχες τον HIV... σήμερα οι άνθρωποι με HIV ζουν σχεδόν όσο ο γενικός πληθυσμός και με σχεδόν την ίδια ποιότητα ζωής, δεν πεθαίνουν μετά από λιγα χρόνια όπως κάποτε.
Ξέρω όλο αυτό το αίσθημα φόβου και άγχους που νιώθεις, το περνάω κατά καιρούς. Το καλύτερο είναι να μιλάς στους κοντινούς σου ανθρώπους και να ασχολείσαι με διάφορα άλλα πράγματα, ώστε να ξεχνιέσαι και να μην σκέφτεσαι το άγχος σου. Επισης, και μια επίσκεψη σε ψυχολόγο δεν είναι ταμπού, μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει!!! 
Το άγχος είναι πολύ... πούστικο, έρχεται και κολλάει πάνω σου, και σου απορροφάει ενέργεια. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα γιατί μερικές φορές παθαίνω το ίδιο και τρελαίνομαι, αλλά ευτυχώς σιγά σιγά το ξεπερνάω. Να σκέφτεσαι θετικά και εύχομαι να σου φύγει η ιδέα γρήγορα για να ανακουφιστείς γιατί δεν αξιζει σε κανέναν να ζει με τόσο στρες...

----------


## Christi21

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου... Το ξέρω ότι είμαι παράλογη και υπερβολική και προσπαθώ να το διαχειριστώ αλλά είναι κάποιες στιγμές που μου είναι πραγματικά αδύνατο! Θέλω πάρα πολύ να παώ να κάνω το τεστ αλλά αλήθεια φοβάμαι το αποτέλεσμα... ίσως κανονίσω ένα ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο πρώτα ώστε να το συζητήσω και να μάθω να διαζειρίζομαι το άγχος μου... Το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως έχω αφήσει κάτι τέτοιο να με τρώει τόσο πολύ και να το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια... Θέλω να πω πως δεν ήμουν ποτέ έτσι, ήμουν πάντα αισιόδοξη και καλά με τον εαυτό μου και τώρα εχω φοβίες,τύψεις και όλο καταστροφολογώ και γίνομαι υποχόνδρια! Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να το ξεπεράσω...

----------


## ckar95

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου... Το ξέρω ότι είμαι παράλογη και υπερβολική και προσπαθώ να το διαχειριστώ αλλά είναι κάποιες στιγμές που μου είναι πραγματικά αδύνατο! Θέλω πάρα πολύ να παώ να κάνω το τεστ αλλά αλήθεια φοβάμαι το αποτέλεσμα... ίσως κανονίσω ένα ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο πρώτα ώστε να το συζητήσω και να μάθω να διαζειρίζομαι το άγχος μου... Το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως έχω αφήσει κάτι τέτοιο να με τρώει τόσο πολύ και να το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια... Θέλω να πω πως δεν ήμουν ποτέ έτσι, ήμουν πάντα αισιόδοξη και καλά με τον εαυτό μου και τώρα εχω φοβίες,τύψεις και όλο καταστροφολογώ και γίνομαι υποχόνδρια! Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να το ξεπεράσω...


Σε καταλαβαίνω απολυτα!! Εγώ όταν σε ένα μου παραλήρημα που νόμιζα ότι έπαθα ΣΚΠ και πήγα σε νευρολόγο με τα χίλια ζόρια (γιατί κι εγώ απέφευγα τις εξετάσεις και τους γιατρούς) , μόνο που δεν έβαλε τα γέλια όταν το πα ότι φοβόμουν για ΣΚΠ, γιατί πολύ απλά είχα πάθει μια βαρβάτη (η πρώτη μου) κρίση πανικού! Το πιθανότερο πάντως στην περίπτωσή σου είναι να νιώσεις μια γερή ανακούφιση όταν κάνεις την εξέταση και δεις ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα.
Επίσης, αν έχουν ένα καλό τα ψυχοσωματικά σε αντίθεση με τις σωματικές ασθένειες είναι πως όσο τα ξεχνάς, τόσο σε ξεχνάνε κι αυτά. Όποτε κάνω πράγματα που με ευχαριστούν ή που με κρατάνε απασχολημένο, αυτά με ξεχνάνε! Αν το πιέσεις, θα πετύχει και μια μέρα θα τα θυμάσαι αυτά και θα γελάς με τον εαυτό σου :P

----------


## Christi21

Αχ μακάρι να είναι έτσι όπως τα λες!!! Τώρα με την ουλίτιδα την βιώνω την κρίση μου πάλι... Δηλαδή πάει αμέσως το μυαλό εκεί! Θα προσπαθήσω να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου να κρατάω το μυαλό μου απασχολημένο με άλλα πράγματα... Εσύ βιώνεις αντίστοιχα θέματα συχνά;

----------


## ckar95

> Αχ μακάρι να είναι έτσι όπως τα λες!!! Τώρα με την ουλίτιδα την βιώνω την κρίση μου πάλι... Δηλαδή πάει αμέσως το μυαλό εκεί! Θα προσπαθήσω να ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου να κρατάω το μυαλό μου απασχολημένο με άλλα πράγματα... Εσύ βιώνεις αντίστοιχα θέματα συχνά;


Το "ιστορικό" μου το λες και αστείο. Πάντα το ίδιο πράγμα, εντοπίζω ένα τυχαίο σύμπτωμα, αγχώνομαι, προκαλώ κι άλλα ψυχοσωματικά, παθαίνω κρίση πανικού και μετά για μια περίοδο έχω συνεχόμενο άγχος μην πάθω κάτι. Τα δικά μου: Λέμφωμα? --> Πρησμένος λεμφαδένας λόγω έγκλειστου φρονιμίτη. Σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας? --> Κρίση πανικού. Ταχυκαρδίες? --> Άγχος. Καρκίνος στο στόμα? --> Επιχείλειος έρπης. Οπότε όπως κατάλαβες, τα βιώνω σε δόσεις :P 
Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, τον περασμένο Δεκέμβρη ένιωθα μουδιάσματα, τσιμπήματα κλπ και νόμιζα ότι είχα ΣΚΠ. Μετά από λίγες μέρες πήγαμε ένα ταξίδι στη Θεσσαλονίκη για 4 μέρες τα χριστούγεννα. Εκεί προφανώς είχα συνεχώς το μυαλό μου μακριά από τα συμπτώματα, με αποτέλεσμα να μην τα νιώθω καθόλου. Και that's it! Έφυγε αυτό το κόλλημα (μέχρι να έρθει μετα από 4-5 μήνες το επόμενο).
Θέλω να πω ότι, το σημαντικό είναι να μην γκουγκλάρεις τα συμπτώματα, να μην το σκέφτεσαι όσο είναι δυνατόν, μακριά απ ότι σε στρεσάρει, και στην περίπτωσή σου θα σου έλεγα, όσο δύσκολο κι αν σου είναι, να πας για την εξέταση για να σου φύγει 1000% η ιδέα. 

Off-topic: Για την ουλίτιδα πήγαινε για καθαρισμό σε οδοντίατρο, την πέρασα ανώδυνα :P

Ευχομαι να το ξεπεράσεις σύντομα!!!

----------


## Christi21

Αχ κατάλαβα τραβάς κι εσύ ζόρι....Το ότι καταλαβαίνουμε ότι μπαίνουμε πιθανότατα αδίκως σε αυτή τη διαδικασία ίσως είναι ένα καλό σημάδι ότι αναγνωρίζουμε τη φοβία και τον παραλογισμό μας... Σήμερα ερεθίστηκε η γλώσσα μου, δεν ξέρω γιατί σαν να έβγαλε αυτά τα κόκκινα σπινθουράκια μάλλον -->Φλεγμονή στις θηλές (απολήξεις) στην επιφάνεια της γλώσσας (σύμφωνα με το google). Εγώ αυτόματα στη γνωστή σκέψη... Το καταλαβαίνω τον παραλογισμό μου ΠΑΛΙ αλλά την ίδια στιγμή εύχομαι να μην εξελιχθεί σε μυκητίαση γιατί είναι πολύ γνωστό σαν σύμπτωμα...

----------


## ckar95

> Αχ κατάλαβα τραβάς κι εσύ ζόρι....Το ότι καταλαβαίνουμε ότι μπαίνουμε πιθανότατα αδίκως σε αυτή τη διαδικασία ίσως είναι ένα καλό σημάδι ότι αναγνωρίζουμε τη φοβία και τον παραλογισμό μας... Σήμερα ερεθίστηκε η γλώσσα μου, δεν ξέρω γιατί σαν να έβγαλε αυτά τα κόκκινα σπινθουράκια μάλλον -->Φλεγμονή στις θηλές (απολήξεις) στην επιφάνεια της γλώσσας (σύμφωνα με το google). Εγώ αυτόματα στη γνωστή σκέψη... Το καταλαβαίνω τον παραλογισμό μου ΠΑΛΙ αλλά την ίδια στιγμή εύχομαι να μην εξελιχθεί σε μυκητίαση γιατί είναι πολύ γνωστό σαν σύμπτωμα...


Κάνουμε κακό στον εαυτό μας, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχουμε επίγνωση του κακού, κάτι είναι κι αυτό!! 
Για τον ερεθισμό που λες... Μήπως έφαγες κάτι πολύ καυτό?? Αυτό που λες το παθαίνω αν καώ από φαγητό! Επίσης, μην χρησιμοποιείς το google, please, υπάρχει πλέον ο όρος "cyberchondriac" και νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ενταχθούμε σε αυτό :P
Πάντως, είμαι 99,99999% σίγουρος ότι δεν εχεις AIDS, και θα σου το πει και η εξέταση αυτό. Απλά το μυαλό σου κάνει κύκλους γύρω από αυτό δημιουργώντας συμπτώματα και στρες... πολύ στρες!!!

----------


## Christi21

Τελικά πήγα στο φαρμακείο να πάρω κάποιο σκεύασμα για την "άφθα"μου (γιατί πέρα από τη γλώσσα που είχα πει είδα και ένα άσπρο στρογγυλάκι στο ούλο)!Ο φαρμακοποιός όμως είπε ότι αυτό μάλλον δεν είναι άφθα αφού δεν με πονάει! Λευκοπλακία θα έχω να δεις, εντάξει άρχισε πάλι ο πανικός και οι συνεχείς σκέψεις!!!!!!! Έκλεισα ραντεβού σε στοματολόγο για τη Δευτέρα!Θεέ μου κι αν έχω ;;;;; Αλήθεια ενώ το είχα αποβάλλει να το ξαναήρθε και η κατάσταση πανικού με κυριεύει!!! Καλύτερα να μην το έβλεπα ποτέ!

----------


## ckar95

> Τελικά πήγα στο φαρμακείο να πάρω κάποιο σκεύασμα για την "άφθα"μου (γιατί πέρα από τη γλώσσα που είχα πει είδα και ένα άσπρο στρογγυλάκι στο ούλο)!Ο φαρμακοποιός όμως είπε ότι αυτό μάλλον δεν είναι άφθα αφού δεν με πονάει! Λευκοπλακία θα έχω να δεις, εντάξει άρχισε πάλι ο πανικός και οι συνεχείς σκέψεις!!!!!!! Έκλεισα ραντεβού σε στοματολόγο για τη Δευτέρα!Θεέ μου κι αν έχω ;;;;; Αλήθεια ενώ το είχα αποβάλλει να το ξαναήρθε και η κατάσταση πανικού με κυριεύει!!! Καλύτερα να μην το έβλεπα ποτέ!


Καλό που έκλεισες ραντεβού. Πήγαινε και αν μπορείς γραψε τι σου είπε! Και φυσικά, εξανθήματα και άφθες μπορουν να πυροδοτηθούν από το στρες...

----------


## turtle

Christi το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις για την ώρα είναι ένα τεστ για aids και ηπατιτίδα στο νοσοκομείο και περιμένοντας να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα να βρεις κατι να εκτονώνεις την ανυσηχία σου ... τρέξιμο , γυμναστήριο κάτι που να μην σε αναγκάζει να μπεις στο φαύλο κύκλο των σκέψεων και της ανυσηχίας μέχρι να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα ... και απο κει και περα για να μην το ξαναπεράσεις αυτό γιατί είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο και το καταλαβαίνω .. για όλους μια τέτοια πιθανότητα .. να μην παρασύρεσε από τον ενθουσιασμό της στιγμής . κτλπ.

----------


## Fleur

πηγαινε στο praksis - αν εισαι αθηνα- να σου φυγει η ιδεα- κανουν τεστ του 5 λεπτου για ηπατιτιδες και Hiv. τα ξερω αυτα που λες, τα εχω περασει. οταν κολλαει το μυαλο δεν ξεκολλαει με τιποτα

----------


## Nefeli28

> πηγαινε στο praksis - αν εισαι αθηνα- να σου φυγει η ιδεα- κανουν τεστ του 5 λεπτου για ηπατιτιδες και Hiv. τα ξερω αυτα που λες, τα εχω περασει. οταν κολλαει το μυαλο δεν ξεκολλαει με τιποτα


Δυστυχώς και το τεστ να κάνεις, αν εχεις μπει σε αυτο το φαυλο κυκλο σκέψεων, μετα απο λιγο θα "κολλησεις" απο κατι αλλο και θα ξαντρεχεις για εξετασεις και παει λεγοντας.
Είναι τοσο ψυχοφθόρο αυτο το πράγμα, δεν υποφερεται

----------


## Fleur

το ξέρω. μιλας με εναν ανθρωπο που έχει κανει οτι εξεταση υπαρχει...μετα εκανα θεραπεια και εμαθα λιγο να το διαχειρίζομαι...

----------


## Christi21

Γεια σας φίλοι μου... Σήμερα επιτέλους απελευθερώθηκα από τις φοβίες μου.. Έπειτα από ένα μήνα με αρκετές κρίσεις πανικού, καταστροφολογία και κλάμα αποφάσισα να βάλω ένα τέρμα στον παραλογισμό μου..Πήγα να κάνω το τεστ και ευτυχώς πήγαν όλα καλά... Πήγα στο checkpoint και οι υπεύθυνοι εκεί ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από καλοί! Τις επόμενες μέρες θα επισκεφτώ κι έναν ψυχολόγο για να το αντιμετωπίσω πλήρως!
Ένα έχω να πω σε όλους... Όταν κολλάει το μυαλό σε κάτι και φτάνεις στο σημείο να μην μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις τη λογική πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι γι'αυτό ΑΜΕΣΑ! Όσο το αφήνεις, σε τρώει όλο και περισσότερο και σε αλλάζει...Ο φόβος σε ευνουχίζει, σε πληγώνει καθημερινά, σε απομακρύνει από τους ανθρώπους σου και σου απορροφά όλη σου την ενέργεια! Τους φόβους μας πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίζουμε και να μην τους βάζουμε κάτω από το χαλί! Αυτό κατάλαβα σήμερα.. Τα προβλήματα είναι μέσα στη ζωή και ό,τι μας συμβαίνει πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίζουμε με ωριμότητα και ψυχραιμία!Η αβεβαιότητα και η ανασφάλεια είναι που σε τρελαίνουν! Η πρόληψη και η σωστή ενημέρωση επίσης είναι ό,τι πιο σημαντικό και σώζουν ζωές! Από τη μεριά μου θα σας προέτρεπα να κάνετε όλοι το τεστ: είναι δωρεάν,εύκολο και ανώνυμο και αλήθεια σώζει ζωές και προλαμβάνει καταστάσεις! Να είστε όλοι σας καλά με υγεία και ηρεμία!!!

----------


## Kanakas

Και εγώ περίπου τα ίδια θα σου έλεγα. Χαίρομαι που τελικά έκανες το τεστ και ησύχασες. Και εγώ έχω περάσει παρόμοια πράγματα στο παρελθόν με τις ίδιες ακριβώς ανησυχίες - αν έχω hiv κάτι θα αλλάξει σε εμένα, δε θα μπορώ να κάνω σχέση/οικογένεια ποτέ, δε θα με θέλει κανείς ουσιαστικά, κλπ. Από ό,τι κατάλαβα οι ανησυχίες μας αφορούν δύο βασικά σημεία, το ένα έχει να κάνει με την ενοχή "είμαι βρώμικος, κακός, φαύλος που έκανα κάτι τέτοιο και τώρα τιμωρήθηκα για αυτό", ίσως κατάλοιπα από ιουδαιοχριστιανικές ενοχές που σχετίζονται με τη σεξουαλικότητα και παραμένουν στην κοινωνία μας, και το άλλο με την απομόνωση κια την εγκατάλειψη από τους άλλους (θα μείνω μόνος, η οικογένειά μου θα απομακρυνθεί, θα φοβούνται μην κολλήσουν από μένα, δε θα με θέλει κανείς για σχέση κλπ). Επίσης είναι αδύνατο να έχεις AIDS μόλις μέσα σε λίγους μήνες, αυτό εκδηλώνεται μετά από χρόνια. Εγώ ανησυχούσα περισσότερο για το σύνδρομο οξείας ορομεταστροφής, όταν δηλαδή το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα παράγει αντισώματα για τον ιό και εμφανίζονται γενικά συμπτώματα ίωσης. Αυτό εμφανίζεται σε αρκετούς, αν και όχι σε όλους, στην αρχή της λοίμωξης. Κάθε μου σύμπτωμα το απέδιδα εκεί. Ο δρόμος για το τεστ ήταν πολύ δύσκολος. Μόλις πήγα εκεί τελικά, ίδρωνα και δε μπορούσα ούτε να μιλήσω. Το Checkpoint βοηθάει πολύ και αυτό είναι δωρεάν. Δύο φορές το χρόνο περίου πηγαίνω, για να είμαι ήσυχος.

----------

